# R15 and XM Music



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Odd thing with regard to the R15 and XM music channels:
When you change to any XM channel, the song info comes up a line at a time and then dissappears leaving only the static (not good for burn-in?) DIRECTV Music screen. There is no further song info displayed even when new songs are played. This is because............


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

because...... they failed to put the screensaver on like the other DVR's they have that do. Hopefully they will fix it.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Yep, you have found the one shortcommings with the current software build.

There is no screen saver or nice XM display in the current software build.


----------



## cruiserparts-1 (Feb 12, 2006)

Somebody at D* please activate the screen saver on XM channels or stop charging us for them. How hard can this be? No need to answer, I've complained about this in another thread. Maybe they actually glance at these forums every once in a while............

Really, we shouldn't even have to ask for this feature.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Again.... you are correct.
There is no XM Screen Saver in the current software build.


They do more then glance at these threads.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Again.... you are correct.
> There is no XM Screen Saver in the current software build.
> 
> They do more then glance at these threads.


Yes that would be nice and all..is it time to start the conjecture as to what will be in the _next_ update?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

What I said nothing about the _next_ release

I just said there is no XM screen saver in the 10AF build....


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Speaking of XM...Where did "Big Tracks" go? Could have sworn it used to be there, but I can't find it in the guide today...


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

cruiserparts said:


> Somebody at D* please activate the screen saver on XM channels or stop charging us for them. How hard can this be? No need to answer, I've complained about this in another thread. Maybe they actually glance at these forums every once in a while............
> 
> Really, we shouldn't even have to ask for this feature.


So they should stop charging you for something that they don't charge you for in the first place? Not to mention stop charging you for something that actually functions correctly (music channels are meant to play music)?

Now I agree there needs to be a screensaver but thats about it.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> So they should stop charging you for something that they don't charge you for in the first place? Not to mention stop charging you for something that actually functions correctly (music channels are meant to play music)?
> 
> Now I agree there needs to be a screensaver but thats about it.


The cost of Music Choice was built in to the programming. Now it is XM..it is not now, nor was it ever, without cost.


----------



## ajseagles3 (Feb 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yep, you have found the *one* shortcommings with the current software build.
> 
> There is no screen saver or nice XM display in the current software build.


*ONE*? Ha!


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

The one shortcomming in this build -- as it relates to XM music, FWIW.

The same thing happens on the DirecTiVos...and it is the same as it was on Music Choice with the DirecTiVo's too. At least you can record music if you _really_ want to.

Yes, there are plenty of other R15 shortcommings, listed in plenty of other threads .


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

morgantown said:


> The same thing happens on the DirecTiVos


How so? My DTiVos go to a completely black screen after one or two songs.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

walters said:


> How so? My DTiVos go to a completely black screen after one or two songs.


The R15's just show static now  ? Granted my R15 has been inactive for a few weeks now, but the last time I used it, it behaved just like a DirecTiVo -- info for a few songs and then the black screen.

I thought the OP meant it was a black screen with perhaps a small amount of static (and frankly I assumed that could be due to something else). Maybe I did mis-interpret the issue -- if so, my bad.

Just static as in a grey "snowy" picture -- wow.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

No, not static (like an unused or weak analog OTA channel). A static (motionless) *picture*. I've never seen it, not having an R15, but I believe it is essentially an XM logo. This picture is not part of the channel (they are audio-only, after all). It is generated by the R15, and poses a bit of a burn-in potential.

Edit: OK, maybe not exactly an XM logo. Something about a guy playing a sax. Earl's review uses the term "watermark". I'd love to see a screenshot, particularly in comparison to other video and/or text, because it sounds like it might be low-intensity enough (sort of like the translucent channel ID "bugs") to avoid burn-in. My DVD player for example just goes to half intensity when paused for too long. That should be as good as a screensaver, I believe.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

I re-read the OP statement and now, finally, I understand what both of you are saying. Maybe my memory is playing tricks on me, but the last time I used it I could have sworn that the song info was available if you hit the equivalent of the "info" button. ...and yes I do now recall some sort of logo as well.

As far as burn-in, many sources have reported it as somewhat of an urban myth and only on older plasmas. I honestly do not claim to know as I have LCD and CRT and neither (to my knowledge) are noted that specific burn-in issue. Anyhoo, I have my receiver hooked up to the stereo and just turn off the TV if I am going to be listenting to XM for an extended period of time...

Not trying to change the subject by saying that. I did mis-read the question, and apologize for any confusion.


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

It's a static picture of a guy in silhouette playing a sax, with stylized light rays around him, as if in a smoky room. There is no song info on the screen , IIRC (but my DirecTV account is suspended right now, so I can't check).

Definitely needs to be fixed.

Hey, I thought there was supposed to be another release THIS MONTH? That lasts about another 6 hours....

Ricky


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> It's a static picture of a guy in silhouette playing a sax, with stylized light rays around him, as if in a smoky room.
> 
> Hey, I thought there was supposed to be another release THIS MONTH? That lasts about another 6 hours....
> 
> Ricky


THAT rings a bell, and it is definately "low intensity" much like what was described earlier with a DVD player. IIRC, a lightish blue and not bright at all on a dark background.


----------



## wohlfie (Dec 28, 2005)

I gotta say that XM blows Giant donkey you-know-whats.
And the Dtv R15 XM implementation does to.

Music Choice would sit and play a channel (a channel actually worth listening to) and display song/album/artist info CONSTANTLY. Then a screensaver would kick on, but easy to see what was currently playing by interupting it. I really liked when it had the extra info/interactivity, but I understand why that went away

Anyway, I completely gave up on Dtv music about 2 weeks after I got the R15. Haven't listend since....and it (music choice) used to be my default music when i got home....

And an extra note to the record companies/artists out there - I OWN numerous CDs based on Music Choice. I would hear something I liked, run in, see who it was, and buy the disc!

No more!!! Ipod all the way.....


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DesignDawg said:


> Hey, I thought there was supposed to be another release THIS MONTH? That lasts about another 6 hours....


I don't think I said it would be "this month" as in March, but relatively soon.
If I did... my apologizes... there is one in the works it is in internal testing right now.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I don't think I said it would be "this month" as in March, but relatively soon.
> If I did... my apologizes... there is one in the works it is in internal testing right now.


And "relatively soon" is all relative. 

I don't recall a post from Earl with any dates when the next update may be coming. It's simple, he doesn't know it all. Sorry Earl. :icon_lol:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

That's alright... If I knew it all... I would have only spent $1 on the lottery.....


----------



## DesignDawg (Jan 8, 2006)

No, I don't think YOU gave a date. But someone did. And you said you wouldn't necessarily believe any concrete dates, but you didn't deny it could bne within that timeframe. I do think you may have said it would happen before the end of this month, though...

Ricky


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

morgantown said:


> The cost of Music Choice was built in to the programming. Now it is XM..it is not now, nor was it ever, without cost.


Can you get ri of that cost? No


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Not being able to un-sub from a part of programming is not the same as not being charged for it. Ever hear of the Lifetime channel?


----------

